# Pilker selber lackieren ?



## Herbynor (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo Ihr Spezies im Pilkerbauen,
eine Frage, wie funktioniert es mit dem Lackieren.
Ich meine nicht etwa anmalen, sondern wie wird der Rücken so schön lackiert oder der Bauch. Mir geht es um die Farbtrennung, zwei oder drei Farben so schön gleichmässig auftragen. Es gibt einen Trick, nur verraten macht keiner und dahinter bin ich auch noch nicht gekommen. Vieleicht kann mir jemand helfen.
Vielen Dank im vorraus Herbynor


----------



## BeatleB84 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Erst lackiere ich den Pilker in der Grundfarbe. Dann schneide ich mir die Form, wie der Übergang der Farbei sein soll, ins Kreppklebeband und klebe dieses dann auf den Pilker. Zum Schluss klebe ich (manchmal) aus dünner Spiegelfolie ausgeschnittene Schuppen auf den Pilker, Augen Aufkleben, mit Klarlack lackieren, trocknen lassen und fertig ist mein Pilker. Sprengringe und Haken ran und ab in die Nordsee!:vik:


----------



## Herbynor (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Dank für Eure Tipps !
Ich baue  mir die Pilker selber, weil ich sie so nicht kaufen kann, wie ich sie haben möchte. Mein Bekannter sagt, dass es da einen Trick gibt mit dem Lackieren, aber er sagt ihn mir nicht, weil er damit Geld verdient. Das kann ich schon glauben, denn die Pilker dürfen in der Herstellung nicht zu teuer werden. Vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee, wie man das machen kann. Mit dem Abkleben habe ich auch schon versucht, aber die Übergänge sind zu hart, nicht so schön fliessend, wie bei den Profipilkern. Mfg Herbynor


----------



## huggy (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

moin moin ,
du kannst es auch mal mit einem Airbruchstarterset probieren is relative günstig und einfach zubedienen, damit kann man schöne fließende übergänge machen natürlich braucht es dabei auch einbissien übung

viel glück:vik:


----------



## kleinerdorsch (3. März 2010)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Hallo Herbynor,
du kannst deine Pilker mit einer "SPRÜHDOSE" lackieren!!!
Habe mittlerweile bestimmt so an die 500 Pilker selber gefertigt und mit Sprühdose lackiert.
Lackiere den Pilker zuerst mit einer hellen Grundierung und lass in komplett durchtrocknen.
Hänge den Pilker dafür an einen kleinen selbstgebogenen Haken aus Draht.
Wenn die Grundierung trocken ist, kannst du mit dem eigentlichen Farblackieren beginnen. Wenn du zweifarbig lackieren möchtest und
keinen harten Übergang möchtest so mußt du die Farben frisch in frisch 
lackieren; bedeutet:
Du möchtest einen Pilker in Gelb/Orange/Rot haben??
Ganz einfach. Pilker am Haken festhalten und in gelb lackieren (kurze 
Farbstöße) aber nicht bis das die Farbe runterläuft. Dann nimmst du die rote Sprühdose und sprühst nur genau über den Rücken aber auch nur mit kurzen Farbstößen. Nun kannst du zusehen wie die Farben an den Flanken wunderbar in einen orangeton ineinanderlaufen.
Bauch gelb, Flanken in orange übergehend zum Rücken hin wieder schön rot.
Versuchs einfach mal und du wirst sehen, du bekommst so wirklich klasse Farben heraus. Einfach mal ein bischen experementieren.
Ich persönlich tauche meine Pilker zum Abschluß noch in Epoxidharz, damit die Farben auch komplett schön eingepackt:lsind. Geht aber auch nit Klarlack.
Noch ein kleiner Tip; mach in einem rutsch gleich 20-30 
Pilker |bigeyes ;+. Wenns einmal läuft dann wirds immer besser.

Gruß  Rolf


----------



## norwegian_sun (28. März 2010)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

@ kleindorsch#h
haste von deinen pilkern auch bilder? hab mir jetz auch formen bestellt und grüble wegen der lackierung, die letzten waren einfache bergmann-pilker, die hab ich einfach mit felgensilber besprüht, aber die anderen möchte ich besser machen


----------



## Herbynor (2. April 2010)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Hallo
nun möchte ich euch mal zeigen, was aus meiner Pilkerproduktion so alles entstanden ist. 
Die größeren Pilker haben ca. 40g und die kleinen ca. 28g, sehr gut zum Spinnen mit den Pilkern auf Pollak, Köhler, Makrele auch auf Lachse in den norwegischen Fjorden. Dort, wo ich fische in Gjemnes gibt es viele Heringe aller Größen, deshalb laufen die Pilker dort auch so gut.
Mfg Herby


----------



## norwegian_sun (2. April 2010)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*



Herbynor schrieb:


> Hallo
> nun möchte ich euch mal zeigen, was aus meiner Pilkerproduktion so alles entstanden ist.
> Die größeren Pilker haben ca. 40g und die kleinen ca. 28g, sehr gut zum Spinnen mit den Pilkern auf Pollak, Köhler, Makrele auch auf Lachse in den norwegischen Fjorden. Dort, wo ich fische in Gjemnes gibt es viele Heringe aller Größen, deshalb laufen die Pilker dort auch so gut.
> Mfg Herby



#6#6#6#6#6#6 wie haste denn die lackierung so genial hinbekommen? Will auch noch welche machen, meine neuen formen kommen am dienstag und dann will ich loslegen.....


----------



## Herbynor (2. April 2010)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Hallo DerOderfischer,
leider hatt es bei mir etwas gedauert, es war mir nicht recht klar, wie ich es Dir richtig erklären kann. Nun versuche ich es mit ein paar Bildern, zuerst schriftlich.
1: Den Pilker grundieren, ich habe sie getaucht und gut troknen lassen.
2: Entweder den Rücken oder den Bauch besprühen.
Genau den Rücken, wenn Du nicht genau die Mitte mit der Sprüdose hast wird eine Seite mehr mit der Farbe besprüht als die andere. Mit ein bißchen üben geht das ganz gut und relativ einfach.
3: Dann machst Du die andere Seite mit Deiner beliebigen Farbe.
4: Nach dem die Pilker ca. 24 Stunden getrocknet sind, mache ich die Augen, mit einem Schaschlikspiessholz ( Rundholz aus Mutters Küche ) tupfe ich rote Leuchtfarbe in die Augen. Nach einem weiteren Tag warten, zum Trocknen. Für die Pupillen nehme ich die andere Seite von meinem Schaschlikholz, nur spitze ich es etwas an, damit der Punkt kleiner wird. Wieder trocknen lassen und dann lackieren und etwas Glitter in den frischen Lack streuen ( als ob Du Salz streust) nicht glatt streichen, damit sie in alle Richtungen stehen und glitzern, wieder trocknen lassen, dann zum Schluss nochmal lackieren und fertig die ganze Chose. Viel Petri Heil wünsch ich Dir mit den neuen Pilkern. 
Solltest Du noch Fragen haben, werde ich sie Dir gern beantworten.
Als Farben benutze ich Neonfarben aus der Sprüdose von OBI oder Tagesleuchtfarben zum Streichen.  MfG Herby


----------



## tchuppa (3. April 2010)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*



> Hallo DerOderfischer,
> leider hatt es bei mir etwas gedauert, es war mir nicht recht klar, wie ich es Dir richtig erklären kann. Nun versuche ich es mit ein paar Bildern, zuerst schriftlich.
> 1: Den Pilker grundieren, ich habe sie getaucht und gut troknen lassen.
> 2: Entweder den Rücken oder den Bauch besprühen.
> ...


 
Morgen #h

Wollte mal Fragen wie die Haltbarkeit der Pilker ist ? Sind die nach einen zweiwöchigen Norwegenurlaub noch zu gebrauchen ?


----------



## norwegian_sun (3. April 2010)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Danke erst mal für die tipps, am dienstag kommen meine formen und blei habe ich gestern bestellt, sollte also auch ende der woche da sein, dann werde ich mal testen. Bezüglich der haltbarkeit werde ich vieleicht das epoxydharz von den wobblerbauern einsetzen.
Gruß Mirko


----------



## Herbynor (3. April 2010)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Hi 
zu der Haltbarkeit der Farben: wenn die Pilker zum Schluss mit 
2K Lack lackiert werden, sind sie genau so gut wie gekauften. Aber ziemlich teuer und der Lackhärter ist nicht mehr lange haltbar, wenn Du ihn einmal geöffnet hast ,selbst die kleinste Menge (1/2 Liter) ist immer noch zuviel, wenn Du ihn wegschmeissen musst, weil der Harter hartgeworden ist. Das habe ich früher gemacht, heute nehme ich einen fast UV beständigen Lack, den man für Holzfussböden benutzt. Weil er billiger ist; und wenn der Lack abplatzt, dann nehme ich den nächsten Pilker und werde ihn zu Hause wieder neu lackieren. Die meisten sind in Norwegen irgend wo am Grund und dort kann ich nicht sehen wie sie aussehen, das ist mir dann auch egal.

DerOderfischer:
Mit Epoxyzdharz habe ich auch schon probiert, nur habe ich festgestellt, dass der Harz leicht vergilbt. Wenn Du ganz weiße mit schwarzen Rücken machst (wie ein Hering ) und der vergilbt Dir, dass ist nicht so schön. Dann ist der hellblinkende Effekt fast hin.  MfG Herrby


----------



## norwegian_sun (9. April 2010)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

So, die formen sind da, hab heute mal nen probeguss gemacht, das problem sind die ösen, habe durgehenden drat versucht und einzelne ösen, aber bei den meisten schaut irgendwo der drat raus, hat jemand nen tip? verwende v2a drat 1,0 mm und 1,2 mm, aber irend ne macke hat jeder pilker|kopfkrat
kann doch nicht so schwer sein..oder bin ich zu doof|kopfkrat


----------



## stefano89 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Hmm, dafür gibts meines Wissens nach doch auch fertige Ösen zu kaufen. Daran solltest du dich orientieren. Nicht zu lang, mit ein paar Wellen oder so drin, dass es besser im Blei hält. Wenn irgendwo der Draht rausschaut heißt das doch, dass du die Ösen nicht mittig durch die Form gelegt hast, oder? Vllt mehr darauf achten.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## norwegian_sun (10. April 2010)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

So, hab heute nochmal probiert, das problem an den teilen ist, daß sie ziemlich schlank sind, aber schon besser wie gestern. Habe teilweise durchgehende dräte verwendet, irgendwie traue ich den kurzen ösen nicht so richtig. Werde mir aber jetzt ein brett und nägel nehmen und eine schablone für die dräte basten, dann gehts auch schneller mit dem biegen. Hier mal meine heutige "versuchsproduktion"


----------



## Herbynor (10. April 2010)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Hi DerOderfischer
Deine Pilker sehen doch schon sehr gut aus, das Biegen der Ösen ist eine pingelige Arbeit, aber desto sorgfältiger Du die biegst, desto besser lassen sich die Pilker giessen. Ein Tipp noch von mir, Du solltest Dir Talkum besorgen und ab und zu die Gussform mit Talkum benetzen. Die Pilker lösen sich besser aus der Form und die Pilker werden glatter in der Oberfläche. Besorgt habe ich mir das Talkum in einem Kreativ-Markt ( Bastelladen ).
Das mit dem Brett ist richtig, ich biege die Dräte immer durchgehend und lass die Enden an beiden Seiten ein Drittel wieder in den Pilker zurück gehen.
Wenn Du es gut drauf hast, must Du Dich bremsen, es macht wirklich viel Spass. Melde Dich mal, was aus Deiner Pilkerproduktion geworden ist und wie die Fangerfolge sind.
Viel Spass und Erfolg, MfG herby


----------



## norwegian_sun (11. April 2010)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

So, mal meine ersten lackversuche, farben sind restbestände, muß erst noch welche holen, 2 sind schon fertig, die haben klebeaugen bekommen, bei den anderen fehlt mir wie gesagt die farbe, aber das mache ich dann mit einem ritt wenn ich die nächsten gegossen habe...


----------



## Herbynor (12. April 2010)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Hi DerOderfischer,
ich finde Deine Pilker sehen Klasse aus, Supy !! weiter so.
Hast Du schon gute Erfahrungen mit solchen dunkelgrünen Farben und wenn, von wo bist Du mit dem Kutter gefahren.
MfG herby


----------



## norwegian_sun (12. April 2010)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*



Herbynor schrieb:


> Hi DerOderfischer,
> ich finde Deine Pilker sehen Klasse aus, Supy !! weiter so.
> Hast Du schon gute Erfahrungen mit solchen dunkelgrünen Farben und wenn, von wo bist Du mit dem Kutter gefahren.
> MfG herby



Danke fürs kompliment, habe die teile nach deiner beschreibung (#11) lackiert, sind nur probestücke zum testen/üben wegen lackieren, werde aber diese farben in 5 wochen auf atloy testen, 2006 hatte ich am sognefjord in norwegen nur gekaufte pilker dabei, auf einem kutter war ich leider noch nie:c, aber wenn du als profi die lackierung ok findest, sollte wohl nix schief gehen! Mache noch verschiedene farbkombinationen und schreibe dann unter "reiseberichte norwegen" einen ausfürlichen bericht, welche farbe wann am besten gefangen hat, werde auch selbstleuchtende (phosphorlack) machen, hab ich noch da, (altbestände), wie gesagt, mal schaun, was die fischis mögen...mit dem giesen klappt auch ganz gut, nur die schablone macht ärger, anderer hersteller, anderer ösendurchmesser, aber das ist kein problem, tausche den 40er nagel gegen einen 60er aus...dann passt das auge von der öse...übung macht den meister....aller anfang ist schwer...egal, ich lass mich nicht unterkriegen....#h


----------



## Herbynor (13. April 2010)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Hi DerOderfischer
in Norwegen habe ich gute Erfolge mit schwarz-weiß Pilker um
30 g-40 g gehabt, so hell wie möglich grundieren  und den Rücken schwarz. Der Pilker soll aussehen, wie ein kleiner Hering und den Pilker leicht biegen, damit er etwas taumelt, wenn Du damit Spinfischst. Du solltest immer dicht am Ufer, dort wo die Felsen steil ins und unter Wasser abfallen, dort ist der Pollak gerne. Der Pollak ist ein starker Kämpfer, Du wirst Dich wundern, und musst  immer die Bremse schön weich eingestelt haben, sonst ist er 
weg !.  Gruß Herby


----------



## norwegian_sun (23. April 2010)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

so müssen wäsche-ständer aussehen, dann klappts auch mit dem (angelnden) nachbarn...:vik:


----------



## Torsten (23. April 2010)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*



DerOderfischer schrieb:


> so müssen wäsche-ständer aussehen, dann klappts auch mit dem (angelnden) nachbarn...:vik:


nicht schlecht deine Pilker. aber ich muß lachen wenn deine frau das sieht das du ihr Wäscheständer nutzt um deine Pilker zu trocknen

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Herbynor (25. April 2010)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

DerOderfischer
Deine Wäsche gefält mir sehr gut, viel Petri heil. MfG Herbynor


----------



## Harryyy (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Moin moin .
Ich bin auch gerade dabei mir Pilker selber zu gießen 
Jetzt frage ich mich nur welche Lack Farbe ich nehmen soll |kopfkrat Und den richtigen Klarlack |kopfkrat . Möchte meine Pilker mit der arbrush Pistole bearbeiten . Hat hier vieleicht jemand Tips für mich ? Mit dem Pulverlack haut das bei mir nicht richtig hin und muster bekomme ich besser mit lack hin 

Mfg


----------



## spodsbjerg (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*



Harryyy schrieb:


> Moin moin .
> Ich bin auch gerade dabei mir Pilker selber zu gießen
> Jetzt frage ich mich nur welche Lack Farbe ich nehmen soll |kopfkrat Und den richtigen Klarlack |kopfkrat . Möchte meine Pilker mit der arbrush Pistole bearbeiten . Hat hier vieleicht jemand Tips für mich ? Mit dem Pulverlack haut das bei mir nicht richtig hin und muster bekomme ich besser mit lack hin
> 
> Mfg


 Hallo Harryyy,
Welche Farbe du nimmst bleibt dir selbst überlassen :q.....haben selber schon auf die komischsten Farbkombinationen schon gefangen :k. Meiner Meinung nach solltest du versuchen alle Farben frisch in frisch zu lackieren.
Vorteil: die Farben laufen ineinander. Beispiel: Grundlackierung möglichst hell....z.B. weiß :vik:......den Rücken des Pilkers dann in rot und den Bauch in gelb.....wenn frisch in frisch dann ist der Übergang von Rücken zu Bauch; rot, rot-orange, orange, gelb! Ist auch mein Lieblingsfarbobjektpilker!!!|kopfkrat.
Näheres per PN.
Gruß


----------



## Sassone (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Ich hab auch schon auf alle denkbaren Farbkombinationen gefangen, als Abschlusslack nehm ich, wie beim Wobblerbau, 2k Epoxy. Für die Ostsee ist das auf jeden Fall ausreichend, ob der auch den Felsen in Norwegen trotzt, werde ich Anfang Juni wissen...


----------



## Harryyy (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Die sehen ja echt Top aus  Ich habe dir mal eine PN geschrieben 

Mfg


----------



## Harryyy (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Hallo ich habe mir jetzt mal was zusammen gesucht um meine Pilker selber zu Lackieren  Ich wollte als Grundierung 2k Spray nehmen http://www.ebay.de/itm/200524425299...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2014wt_1163

Und dann mit Createx AIRBRUSH  Farben den Pilker Airbrushen http://www.ebay.de/itm/380423376737?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2764wt_906

Als Arbrush Kompressor habe ich mir den hier ausgesucht gehabt 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/300737431146...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_7592wt_1259

Ich möchte mit dem Airbrush Set nur die Pilker Airbrushen und feine Linien ziehen , da würde der doch langen oder ? 

Und wenn das alles so fertig ist wollte ich mit dem Klarlack alles über sprühen 2-3 Schichten 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/200705330159...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1885wt_1163

Ich denke mit den Sachen bin ich doch gut bedient oder ? Ein Köder Karrusell habe ich leider nicht , das muss alles so gehen .


Mfg


----------



## Gondoschir (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Mit der Grundierung wirst Du nur mäßige Erfolge erzielen. Für Blei würde ich als Untergrund einen säurehärtenden Reaktionsprimer empfehlen. Je nach Untergrundbeschaffenheit kann der noch mit einem Grundierfüller nachbehandelt werden, bevor lackiert wird. Und Sprühdosenzeugs taugt eh nur für die Tonne...


----------



## Harryyy (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Hallo meinst die Grundierung ist nicht gut ? Was solte ich deiner meinung den für eine Grundierung nehmen ? Hast du da mal ein Link ?

Mfg


----------



## Gondoschir (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Bring die Dinger in eine Lackiererei und frag, ob sie dir die Pilker mit machen, wenn sie das nächste mal Aluminium grundieren. In Sprühdosen gibt es das nicht, weil der Härter dafür Säure enthält und nur in säurefeste Gebinde abgefüllt werden darf und das sind in der Regel Kunststoffbehälter. Wenn Du geeignetes Werkzeug für die Verarbeitung hast, kann ich dir was schicken.


----------



## Gondoschir (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Gib mal das Wort "Reaktionsprimer" bei Google ein. Da wirst Du fündig.


----------



## Harryyy (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Und es gibt keine alternative womit ich mit Spray oder Pinsel die Dinger Grundieren kann und das dann auch hält ? Nach der Grundierung möchte ich die airbrushen und mit 2k Klarlack überziehen . Eine Weiße Grundierung währe schon super so kann ich darauf gleich los legen .
Es würde doch auch gehen wenn ich mit Weißen Pulverlack vorgrundiere und darumf dan mit Airbrush arbeite ?

Mfg


----------



## Gondoschir (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Gehen tut alles...
...erstmal.
Das Problem ist einfach, dass normale Grundierung auf Blei äußerst besch...eiden hält.
Um eine dauerhafte Verbindung herzustellen, muss das Rohmaterial mit Reaktionsprimer vorbehandelt werden. Die darin enthaltene Säure frisst sich in die Oberfläche des Untergrundes und somit ist die dauerhafte Verbindung hergestellt. Darauf kann dann ein beliebiger Lackaufbau erfolgen.


----------



## Harryyy (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Hallo so was hier ? : http://www.google.de/imgres?q=reakt...nw=57&start=0&ndsp=76&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:0,i:97 

Und damit Grundiere ich die Pilker und kann mit Airbrush Farben dann darauf arbeiten ? Und das ganze später mit 2k Klarlack aus der Dose versiegeln ?

Mfg


----------



## Gondoschir (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Jap :m


----------



## Harryyy (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Das hört sich doch super an :vik:
Als Klarlack kann ich ja den hier nehmen oder lieber was anderes ?: http://www.ebay.de/itm/200705330159...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1885wt_1163

Bist du Lackierer oder warum kennst du dich damit so gut aus ? 

Mfg


----------



## Gondoschir (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Ja, ich bin Lackierer. Und deshalb rate ich von den Spraydosen grundsätzlich ab. Du wirst damit nie ein zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis erzielen. Wenn die Dinger hinterher wirklich glänzen und haltbar sein sollen, kommst Du um eine Lackiererei nicht herum. Klarlack wird da jeden Tag verarbeitet und die mischen immer mehr an, als benötigt wird. Bevor sie ihn wegkippen, können sie das gegen eine Spende für die Kaffeekasse auch auf deine Pilker spritzen.


----------



## Harryyy (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Wenn möchte ich das gerne alles alleine machen , mit Dose oder Pinsel  Meinst mit Pinsel klappt das besser als mit der Dose ? Ist doch eigentlich gleich 2k aus der Dose und das selbe gibt es auch im Eimer .



Mfg


----------



## Gondoschir (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Die Erfahrung musst Du selbst sammeln. Ich bin Lackierer. Alles, was Pinsel betrifft, wird dir ein Maler beantworten können... :m


----------



## Gondoschir (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Kauf dir nen kleinen Kompressor und ne Sata Minijet. Dann hast Du doch eigentlich schon alles was Du brauchst...


----------



## Harryyy (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Ich werde es mal mit der Dose Probieren  

Aber schon mal Danke für die Infos 

Wenn ich mit allem fertig bin stelle ich hier mal Bilder rein , das wird denke ich mite nächsten Monat sein 

Mfg


----------



## Sassone (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

nochmal ein paar neue von mir..


----------



## Harryyy (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Die sehen richtig gut aus :m 
Der letzte ist auch schön geworden , hast da eine Folie drauf gemacht ?

Mfg


----------



## Sassone (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

den letzten hab ich nach der Jerk-Lackieranleitung von SolarBait bemalt.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGCn-30pTeo&list=UUOsRLKIV86UnjmzfBcchekg&index=3
ist eigentlich für Jerks gedacht, klappt aber auch bei Pilkern..

Gruss Alex


----------



## norwegian_sun (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Petri Heil zusammen...#h

ich habe bisher auch mit spraydosen lackiert, leider ist die hatbarkeit mieserabel...|gr:.....ich habe mir jetzt pulverlack bestellt, sollte auf jedenfall besser halten, zumindest grundierungs-mäßig. Mit der grundierung aus der spraydose reicht 1x bodenkontakt und der lack is ab. Werde mal versuchen, mit weißen pulverlack zu grundieren und dann wie gehabt mit der spraydose oder air-brush den rest, werd auch mal zwecks dem klarlack mit bootslack probieren, da habe ich durch andere bastelein sowiso ne dose da. Aber was spraydosen angeht, werden noch restbestände aufgebraucht, nur kaufen tu ich mir keine mehr. Für das bisschen lackieren hab ich mir ne günstige air-brushpistole geholt und kauf so nach und nach revellfarben aus dem modellbau-bereich, is denk mal preislich günstiger. 
Mit den Augen mach ichs mir einfach, die "glubschaugen" an den your-mold formen feil ich vorsichtig ab und mach ein 3-D klebeauge ran, kosten bei denen ja gegenüber anderen katalogen fast nichts....|supergri


----------



## norwegian_sun (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

so, grad probiert, 
weiß pulver,deko auch mit pulver,... drüber nen "selbstleuchtenden", un da drüber bootslack...die teile sin voll genial geworden, hoffe, sie halten auch...leider sin die fotos im dunkeln net so toll...|kopfkrat....son totes fisch im dunkeln schaut voll geil aus.......#6..aber wie jesacht..foto #d...schade...


----------



## norwegian_sun (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

So, heut nochmal versucht, zwecks fotos im dunkeln.....im "feuerwerks-modus" mit stativ gings....:q..wie gesagt, sin die ersten versuche mit pulver...


----------



## Sassone (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

die sehen doch ganz nett aus... leider ein bißchen unscharf die Fotos


----------



## norwegian_sun (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

sorry für die unscharfen fotos, bin froh, daß man überhaupt was erkennt, meine cam is net so toll:c:c:c:c....aber find der "geist" schaut schon geil aus......zumindest im dunkeln...hoffe nur, die fiske in norwegen mögen ihn auch....:l


----------



## gründler (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

http://www.conrad.biz/ce/de/product/888662/Giessharz-wasserklar-Haerter-310-ml


Zum schutz von Stößen...etc.einfach auftragen auf fertige Bleie...etc.


#h


----------



## Harryyy (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Der Glow Pulverlack ist echt super ich habe bei den Pilkern den Bauch mit Glow gemacht , und der leuchtet auch so wie deiner  Habe bei Ebay gesehen das die da Phosphor Glow Pulver haben ( in allen Farben das man mit Klarlack mischt und auch leuchtet wie der Glow Pulverlack . Das muss ich dann wohl nur mischen und mit dem Pinsel auftragen ( Keine Ahnung ob ich das auch Airbrushen kann )
Ich werde die Tage noch mal ein paar Rohlinge gießen und mir dann noch ein Airbrush Set besorgen und den los legen . Blei habe ich gester noch vom Bau mitgenommen  

Eine Frage habe ich da noch an euch . Ich habe jetzt nur Roh Blei hier und wollte da nur eine Antimon Lagierung rein machen ohne Zinn geht das auch oder brauche ich noch Zinn dafür ? 
Und weis jemand wie viel Antimon ich auf 1 Kg Blei mischen müsste ? 

Das Antinon wollte ich mir hier bestellen : http://www.ebay.de/itm/500-Gramm-An...&prg=1005&rk=1&sd=121049817427&#ht_500wt_1414

Und das Pulver in allen Farben :

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Leuchtpigmen...ter&hash=item230814c377&_uhb=1#ht_1482wt_1163

Und das müsste ja genau das selbe sein hier 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/fluoresziere...ekte&hash=item2eabf2cbd2&_uhb=1#ht_590wt_1397

Mfg


----------



## norwegian_sun (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

bezüglich der legierung verwende ich bei reinem blei die neueren zn-auswuchtgewichte, mit ner lötlampe direkt draufhalten und immer bissel blei zugeben, aber nur im freien, stinkt durch den lack wie sau|uhoh:, ich mische ca. 1:1, wird dann schön hart, wenns zu hart werden sollte, einfach noch etwas mehr blei ran

Bezüglich dem leuchtlack schau doch mal auf "bleigussformen.de", das angebot bei ebay für 15,99 sin, wenn ich richtig gelesen habe 60 gramm, bei bleigussformen kosten 50 gramm 7,60

Gruß Mirko#h


----------



## Harryyy (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Hallo Oderfischer der Pulverlack bei Ebay ist Nachleucht Lack |supergri
Und die du meinst sind die normalen ( Die habe ich auch zuhause und aus dem Shop bestellt ) 
Nur wollte ich mal den Nachleucht Lack probieren den gibt es in allen Farben und schon gemischt .

Morgen werde ich mal ein paar Bilder rein stellen von meinen Pilkern die ich beschichtet habe .


----------



## norwegian_sun (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

der für 7,60 ich auch nachtleuchtend..allerdings nur in grünlichem farbton erhältlich, der normale kostet 80 gramm 2,90€...

gruß mirko#h


----------



## Dakarangus (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Ich interessieremich auch fürs Pilker gießen, die lackierung scheint ja aufwendig zu sein, hat jemand eine haltbare, kosten-/Aufwands-praktikable Variante gefunden?

Biegt ihr Drahtösen selber oder nutzt ihr die fertigen?


----------



## Harryyy (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Genau nur in Grün  Habe meine jetzt auch Pulverbeschichtet aber nur in einer Farbe und den Bauch weiß mit Glow Pulver . 
Mit dem Airbrush wird es wohl besser gehen aber erstmal muss es so gehen


----------



## Harryyy (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Hallo Dakarangus ,
Die Ösen habe ich selber gebogen aus 1mm und 1,6mm VA Draht ( Von Bleigußformen 5 Meter 2,00 Euro )  
Und am günstigsten ist der Pulver Lack würde ich sagen , ich werde mir aber bald ein Airbrush Gerät besorgen und damit die Pilker bearbeiten ( Damit bekommt man es feiner hin wie der Kollege hier oben der die Bilder seiner Pilker rein gestellt hat :m

Mfg


----------



## norwegian_sun (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

bau mir gerade sowas:

http://angler-info.eu/showthread.php/525-besser-pulvern-mit-Fluidbehälter

damit sollten meine ergebnisse beim pulvern besser werden, wie mitn salzstreuer

gruß mirko#h


----------



## Harryyy (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Bei mir sind es die Übergänge die ich nicht so richtig hin bekomme , in einer Farbe geht das ( Ich wende die Pilker in dem Pulver mit einer Zange ) . Ich mache jetzt mal Bilder und haue die gleich mal rein hier


----------



## Harryyy (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

So hier habe ich mal 5 Bilder gemacht :m Die Pilker will ich aber noch ein bischen fürs Auge verschönern mit Holo Folie  Und zuletzt eine 2K Epoxy Schicht drüber .


----------



## Dakarangus (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Also wenn man "harte" pilker gießt, diese spezielle blei-grundierung nimmt, dann farbe und zum schluss den 2k-lack aus dem auto bereich hat man ein salzwasser- und Grundkontakt-haltbares ergebnis?


----------



## Harryyy (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Hey ,
Willst du deine auch Pulverbeschichten ? Wenn ja den würde auch nur eine Pulverbeschichtung langen ( Ich machen den 2 K Lack nur noch mal darüber weil ich Augen aufgeklebt habe und später noch eine Holo Folie aufkleben möchte , wenn ich das nicht machen würde dann geht der ganze aufgeklebte kram wieder ab denke ich mir mal 

Und wenn du sie Lackieren willst den mach doch eine Schicht Epoxy als Grundierung die kannst du auch in weiß einfärben die Grundierung http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de/contents/de/d16.html . Und dann auf die Grundierung mit Airbrush arbeiten , so will ich das auch machen wenn ich mein Airbrush Gerät habe . 

Mir wurde der 2 K empfohlen von www.bootsservice-behnke.de
Ich habe da auch noch mal angerufen und er sagte das würde gehen mit dem Epoxy

601 Epoxy :
http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de/contents/de/d5.html

LS Härter :
http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de/contents/de/d135.html


----------



## Gondoschir (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Also wenn man "harte" pilker gießt, diese spezielle blei-grundierung nimmt, dann farbe und zum schluss den 2k-lack aus dem auto bereich hat man ein salzwasser- und Grundkontakt-haltbares ergebnis?



Du kannst alles aus dem Kfz-Bereich verwenden.
Epoxy kannst Du verarbeiten - musst Du aber nicht.
Dinge, die dauerhaft im Wasser sind, sollten mit Epoxy behandelt werden. Für Pilker o.ä. ist die normale Qualität völlig ausreichend. Epoxy hat eine Eigenschaft, die keine andere Beschichtung hat: Epoxy hat keine kapillarische Oberfläche. Das heißt, es nimmt keine Feuchtigkeit auf. Für einen Pilker, der nach 10 mal angeln eh abgerissen oder bereits so lädiert ist, dass er wieder lackiert werden muss, macht Epoxy wenig Sinn. Autos werden ja schließlich auch nicht mit Epoxy beschichtet, nur weil sie mal nass werden.
Für einfarbige Pilker brauchst Du keinen Klarlack. 2K-Lack drauf und fertig. Nur mehrfarbige Pilker werden zweischicht lackiert, weil sie mit der Airbrushpistole lackiert werden und dafür muss der Lack dünn sein und eine hohe Deckkraft haben. Also wird dafür ein zweischicht Basislack genommen, der nach dem ablüften matt wird und seinen Glanz erst durch den 2K-Klarlack kriegt.


----------



## norwegian_sun (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

hier wurde schon mehrfach von holo-folie geschrieben...hat jemand ne bezugsadresse?....


----------



## Harryyy (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Ich habe meine vorhin im Bastel Laden gekauft .
Aber hier sind welche die sehen noch besser aus :

http://www.ebay.de/itm/251202892643?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1180

Und der Shop hat mehrere im Angebot :

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Balzer-Refle...tter&hash=item2a25bf43cf&_uhb=1#ht_755wt_1163

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Holo-Folie-s...hör&hash=item58980493f4&_uhb=1#ht_2760wt_1139


Ansonsten mal bei Ebay unter Angelsachen ( Folie eingeben da kommen dann schon viele


----------



## norwegian_sun (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

sehen gut aus, nur der versand..3,90 fürn brief...|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr: #d#d#d#d#d...na mal im angel-laden schaun...


----------



## Harryyy (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Oder gehst in Bastelladen da bezahlst für ein 100x50 cm Bogen 2,29 ( Ich habe mein bei Möller gekauft ) Aber die Suppen Folie bei Ebay die werde ich mir noch bestellen  Ich muss sagen mit der Folie bekommen die Pilker ein ganz anderes Bild , ein bischen glitzer Pulver aus dem Schmink Koffer meiner Frau und den sieht der schon richtig geil aus  Werde sie jetzt noch mit 2 K versiegeln und den nächsten Monat kommen sie mit an die Ostsee |supergri


----------



## norwegian_sun (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

heut auch wieder bissel experimentiert...werd wohl generell weißen pulverlack als grundierung draufhaun(super haltbar), hab danach dann mal mitn pinsel das pulver in verschiedenen farben draufgemacht, wenn die fische auf picasso stehen, sollte es passen, aber war ja nur mal ein versuch, wie sich das material so macht, denk mal, man könnte das weis gepulverte teil sehr gut mit air-brush bearbeiten.....


----------



## Harryyy (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

|supergri Das sind die versuchs Kaninchen wa |supergri
Ich habe mir 4 kleine siebe gekauft mit ganz feinen löchern damit geht das auftragen richtig gut ( 1 Sieb 80 Cent ) Bei der Grundierung wende ich die Pilker in Weißen Pulver ( Ich mache links und Rechts an der Öse ein draht Harken ran und so kann ich die richtig gut darin wenden ) Werde mal Fotos machen wenn ich wieder am Pulverbeschichten bin .


----------



## norwegian_sun (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

@ harryyy
net versuchs karnickel...versuchs-pilker, aber vieleicht stehen ja die norwegischen fiske auf "picasso"....der versuch isses wert, besser wie meine "unfaller" wegschmeissen....

mit den streuern hab ich versucht, war auch net der hit, werd wie jesacht  als nächstes mal nur weiß grundieren und den rest dann mit air-brush, hatte meine ersten pilker mit der spraydose gemacht, sahen gut aus, nur die haltbarkeit war beschissen, aber wenn die grundierung gut is sollte es schon passen....

gruß mirko#h


----------



## norwegian_sun (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

mal ne frage: hat Jemand günstig 100 gramm sibernen pulverlack abzugeben???


----------



## Harryyy (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Hehe  Meine ersten Pilker sahen auch nicht gut aus |supergri
Aber so langsam wird das  Mit dem Airbrush wird es sicherlich besser gehen , werde da mal bei Ebay schauen ob ich da was passendes finde . Obwohl mir die Pilker mit der Holofolie auch schon super gefallen |supergri Bilder werde ich machen wenn der 2k als Deckschicht drauf ist . 

Aber mit einem feinen Sieb geht das richtig super , vorher habe ich es auch mit einem Steuer gemacht und dann wahr der Lack richtig hügelig weil mal mehr oder weniger raus gekommen ist .

So jetzt haue ich mich in die Kiste #h


----------



## Harryyy (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*



DerOderfischer schrieb:


> mal ne frage: hat Jemand günstig 100 gramm sibernen pulverlack abzugeben???



Schau doch mal bei Ebay


----------



## Harryyy (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Nabend :vik: 
Heute gibst wieder ein paar Bilder von meinen Pilkern . Ich habe mir aus dem bastel Laden Holo Folie gekauft und die auf die Pilker geklebt . Als nächstes werden die Pilker mit 2K versiegelt .





























*Und hier sind die Pilker ( Oder auch Grüne Mambas ) mit Nachleuchtender Phosphorfarbe*


----------



## norwegian_sun (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

wow, harry, +/- y-lons..die sin ja geil...#6#6#6#6#6.....musste mir mal ne genaue anleitung geben, schauen voll supi aus....:vik:


----------



## norwegian_sun (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

lagsam hab ichs mit dem teesieb raus, hab jetz ein altes aus ddr-zeiten, die sind feinmaschiger....


----------



## norwegian_sun (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

so, gleiche bilder, aber im dunkeln:


----------



## Sassone (23. März 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Hier nochmal ein paar neue von mir..


----------



## norwegian_sun (8. November 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

ich werde mal diesen alten tröt wiederbeleben....
zwar nicht direkt mit lackieren, aber ne andere nützliche sache für alle pilker-bastler....:vik:
bezüglich den dratachsen biegen hat sich bei mir im letzten jahr einiges getan, ich habe mir aus etwas restmaterial (winkeleisen, gewindestange, 1,5cm dicke aluplatten und etwas kleinkram) mal ein "maschinchen" namens "dratachsen-buttler" gebastelt..

es giebt hierzu auch ein viedeo auf youtube (von mir selbst erstellt, ist ja auch meine erfindung)..ich hoffe, ich werde deswegen nicht wieder abgemahnt oder gesperrt..ich versuchs einfach mal und hoffe keinen ärger mit nem admin zu bekommen..#q

auf den angehängten bildern sieht man mal das grundprinziep und im viedeo die funktionsweise anhand eines beispielpilkerchens...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJzfgxwUS5o

wie gesagt, ich besitze sämtliche urheber-rechte an der konstruktion und an dem viedeo...

wer sich sowas bauen möchte, einfach anfragen, dann stell ich noch mehr fotos ein und würde notfalls auch mal nen bauplan mit maßen zu papier bringen und einscannen, leider bin ich nicht blutoot tauglich...#d#d um die anleitung aus meinem kopf dratlos zu übertragen.....#c

gruß mirko


----------



## norwegian_sun (8. November 2013)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

mal noch ein paar bilder...:m
das grundprinzip is eigentlich das gleiche wie beim betonstahl biegen, eine walze drückt den drat um einen feststehenden dorn, dessen abstand zum gegendorn über eine gewindestange verstellbar ist. der verstellbare dorn befindet sich auf einem schlitten (2cm dicker alu-block mit M10 gewinde) auf der gewindspindel über die der abstand der beiden bolzen stufenlos von 2cm bis 17cm (bei meiner variante) einstellbar ist, mit längeren winkeleisen sind auch längere dräte möglich, die eigentliche biegevorrichtung betseht aus einer M4 schraube und einem 10mm rundstab mit zentrierter bohrung, der den drat um den dorn walzt (die walze ist ein muffen aus einem DDR-metallbaukasten), die grundplatte hierfür (5mm aluplatte) hat ein zentrales loch und ein langloch, womit sich die biegewalze verstellen lässt.....

so, genug technischer krempel..wer dazu fragen hat, einfach posten....
ich hoffe, ich habe die bastelgeister geweckt...|kopfkrat

gruß mirko#h


----------



## Karlosso (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Muss man das Blei anrauen bevor man die erste Schicht Pulverlack aufträgt?
Nehmt ihr 5 Minuten Epoxydharz um die Augen und die Folie zu versiegeln oder Klarlack?


----------



## Windelwilli (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Das Blei muss nicht angerauht werden.
Ich klebe die Augen direkt nach dem Pulvern drauf.
Halten tut es dann durch die Lackschichten darüber.


----------



## Karlosso (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Was verwendest du als Schutzschicht? Epoxydharz oder Klarlack?


----------



## Windelwilli (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Ich nehme 1k Jachtlack und davon 6-7 Schichten. Nach der dritten Schicht kommt der Glitter auf den angetrockneten Lack und danach dann noch 3-4 Schichten.
Ich tauche übrigens die Pilker, darum kein 2k Lack.


----------



## Windelwilli (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Hier mal noch paar Bilder...


----------



## Karlosso (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Die Pilker sehen gut aus.
6-7 Schichten 
Wie lange hält denn bei dir der Klarlack? Also wie viele Pilker schaffst du bei wie viel Milliliter.
Ist das UV/Neon Pulverlack oder normaler Pulverlack?


----------



## Windelwilli (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Das ist ganz normaler weißer Pulverlack. Die Farbe die draufkommt ist aber uv-aktive Airbrushfarbe.
Bei den Lackschichten geh ich lieber auf Nummer sicher, geht aber sicher auch mit weniger Schichten.
Dauert dadurch natürlich auch 'ne ganze Weile bis die bei mir fertig sind, da ich jede Lackschicht etwa 1 Tag trocknen lasse und zum Schluss das ganze nochmal gut 14 Tage dauert, bis alles absolut ausgehärtet ist und die nicht mehr "kleben".


----------



## Karlosso (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Der Lack leuchtet schön intensiv.
Lässt du den Pulverlack im Backofen bei 180°C härten?
Nimmt der Klarlack Schaden, wenn der Pilker einen Felsen trifft?
Hast du vielleicht einen Link wo man die UV Farben und den Klarlack kaufen kann?


----------



## Windelwilli (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Ja, die Pilker werden nach dem Pulverbad nochmal für 20min im Ofen getempert.
Der Klarlack ist schon ordentlich widerstandsfähig, aber wenn man die immer auf dem Boden aufklatschen lässt, dann ist da die Farbe da natürlich auch irgendwann ab. Ist aber auch nicht anders als bei gekauften Pilkern.
Den Jachtlack hab ich aus der Bucht, war da am günstigsten.
Die Airbrushfarbe ist jedoch mal richtig teuer und auch nur noch schlecht zu bekommen.
Das ist UV-Aibrushfarbe von Createx.
Hab leider noch keine gut zu verarbeitende Alternative gefunden.


----------



## Karlosso (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Pilker selber lackieren ?*

Hast du schon Erfahrung mit Neon/Uv Lack aus der Spraydose gemacht? Es muss bei mir nicht schön aussehen, aber die Farbe sollten schon eine gewisse Deckkraft haben, so dass sie ihren Zweck erfüllen können.
Diese sehen sehr gut aus:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1i_A9XexFo


----------

